# Boos sister update



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Boo has a sister now. We adopted the little retiree from DivineMaltese(Divine Secret aka Pat). I have renamed her Hannah. She is very sweet,affectionate & friendly & she's in good health. Boo reacted exactly as I expected & was afraid & aloof for 3 days. He is slowly coming around though & since Tuesday,we have noticed some big changes in his attitude toward her. He learned her name really quick & will even go find her for us. They took a nap together in my recliner for the first time, they snitch each others food & neither gets upset about it. Boo doesn't care if she bothers his stuff & neither has growled or nipped at the other.I have confidence that things will continue to get better & better. Hannah is a great little girl & a definite keeper so I intend to do everything possible to make sure both my babies are happy. She has a tearstain problem which my vet has prescribed an antibiotic for & she has hardly no hair but in time,she will be beautiful just like my Boo. I'm really proud of my Boo







right now for being such a gentle & easy going little fluffbutt. He's truly the best ever & a real trooper. Plus he doesn't mind telling on her if she has a potty accident.









Sue



Edit : I added a pic to the thread.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Thats wonderful news! I am so glad Boo is adjusting so well! I know that was the scariest thing for me when we got Molly. I didn't want Wilson to get upset. It really sounds like they will be good friends soon.

Now, we need pictures of little miss Hannah!!! 

Congratulations!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Congrats! We can't wait to see pictures.



Interesting about the tear stains............Divine advertises that they have bred the tear staining out of their line. Of course we all know that staining can be caused by stress and if she was a breeder dog that has to be stressful.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

AWww Susan I am so happy Hannah is working out , she is beautiful!!
I knew Boo would adapt, he is such a good boy!!! I love Boo (Always Have)
and he and his sister will be best friends sooner than we thought









ALL The Best,
ANDREA~


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I am so very happy to hear about Hannah, and Boo's behavior towards her









Smarty Boo is so adorable telling you guys if Hannah had an accident or finding her for you







And his changing behavior towards her day by day os so great to hear







I always thought that he is a STAR









Hannah sounds so sweet and adorable too...I can't wait to meet her in a pic or a vide







*hint* *hint*


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Congratulations!! When are you going to post a picture of Hannah? Or better yet, of Hannah and Boo??


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

What a heartwarming story! I'm glad to hear they are getting along. Can't wait to see pics--please post some!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I've only taken one pic of Hannah. I haven't wanted to stress either of them out by trying to get pics. Here's one of Hannah I took on Sun. 



[attachment=18659:attachment]


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Oh, how Exciting! A new Addition!







She looks so cute in her pretty pink sweater!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Good for Boo! Such a little gentleman!

Hannah (love the name







) looks like a sweetie. Can't wait to see her with her hair grown out. 

You are so lucky to have the two liking each other!


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Aww she is very cute!!!!!!!!! She looks so delicate and dainty!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, congratulations!!!! I'm so glad things are working out so well. It really sounds like Boo and Hannah are on the road to becoming great friends!! How lucky you are!!


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Congratulations on your new addition!!! Im glad things are working out well with Hannah and Boo


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Congratulations! Two malts are fun!!!! They're going to love each other


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Congrats on your new addition!!! I've always thought that a retiree is a nice way to add to your family. Please keep us posted on Hannah's progress. Thanks for posting the cute photo. How old is she???


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm so excited you adopted Pat! And thrilled that Boo has adjusted so well to his role as big brother!

That's what I would like to do next time, adopt a retiree. She looks like a sweetheart.


----------



## phoxxymaltese (Jan 6, 2007)

Congrats! I happy to hear that your babies are truly bonding.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Tina


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

I love how this has worked out for all.








Sweet Boo, and so funny for "telling on her"







.
She looks so very sweet and I can tell in no time that hair will be giving your brush a work out.
I like that you woere able to chg her name as you wanted and how fast they learn. How has her potty trainning gone?
How old is she?
I love a happy ending.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Your new addition is adorable!







Thats too cute Boo tattles on her.







They are acting like a brother and sister already.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

What a beautiful new addition to your family . GOOD BOY BOO . I really like her name . Sarah


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Enjoy Hannah. Congrats on the new addition.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

> Congrats on your new addition!!! I've always thought that a retiree is a nice way to add to your family. Please keep us posted on Hannah's progress. Thanks for posting the cute photo. How old is she???[/B]


 

Thanks, Hannah will be 5 yrs old next mth.





> I love how this has worked out for all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Hannah is potty pad trained but she does have accidents,I think she has too much room to roam so I am closing off a lot of them as of today. Boo just had to tell on her again.







I'm going to try to retrain her for outside potty this Spring like Boo.She will be 5 next month.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> I've only taken one pic of Hannah. I haven't wanted to stress either of them out by trying to get pics. Here's one of Hannah I took on Sun.
> 
> 
> 
> [attachment=18659:attachment][/B]



awww!!! Just look at those eyes







So so adorable







your lil Hannah is pretty with that pink sweater. Was she looking at Boo in that pic?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

She is really a cutie pie! Love, love, love her new name.


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

Lucky You! Congratulations, I am sure Hannah and Boo will be bonded forever very soon!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Congratulations, Hannah is adorable







and what a great little guy Boo is for making her feel at home







I love her name too, so pretty just like her


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

congrats im so glad its working out for u


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Congrats on your new addition and how great it is that you can give her the life she deserves. So glad Boo likes her already.
Aimee


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

*Aww Sue that is sooo nice to hear that Boo is adjusting to Hannah.







*



*How old is Boo?? He is the same age as Chloe?? 10 am I correct??*



*I often wonder about Chloe having a playmate but I dont think she would like it.







*



*I love that Boo tattles on Hannah - very funny.







*



*Hugs and tail wags*



*Dede and the little sausage from down under*


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

what two cuties you have there now!









it is so good that they get along!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

> *Aww Sue that is sooo nice to hear that Boo is adjusting to Hannah.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Dede, Boo is younger than Hannah & nowhere near Chloes age. He just turned 3 in Nov. & Hannah turns 5 in Feb. So they are about 1 1/2 yrs apart. Boo does act older though because he is more laid back & calmer & not as energetic as Hannah. They have very different personalities.Hope Dear Chloe is feeling better soon.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm so glad Hannah is finding her nitch in your home and Boo is adjusting well. I'm sure Hannah is enjoying all the attention.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I'm glad you like her new name.







I'll post new pics & updates as things progress.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I am so happy for you and Boo and Hannah.



Good luck to you all for continued happiness.



enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Congrats!!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

omg, she has a cute face and eyes. you are so lucky. I am so proud of Boo too, he is always such a good boy


----------

